# Victoria 2



## camouflage (Aug 12, 2010)

Did anyone else love Victoria: Empire under the Sun from Paradox Interactive? Well I did, so much so I worried about myself sometimes (usually during sex) anyway moving swiftly on Victoria 2 is out tomorrow, yAAy! I can't wait.

In Victoria 1 my best game was turning Haiti into a globe spanning empire and annexing France (take that history!)

I don't think this will be possible in Victoria 2, the political and economic system will certainly make it a lot more difficult, and this time instead of being able to go bankrupt time after time effectively without consequence, this time you'll be borrowing money from your people, and from the people of other nations... meaning defaults could lead to war...

All of which unnecessary detail brings me to the link to the demo, which is here.

Come on, play, it's not like joining some sort of cult or anything heh heh heh.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## YouSir (Aug 20, 2010)

Victoria 1 consumed more hours of my life that I'd like to remember, made the likes of Civilization look like passing fads and that's despite the fact that it was, for a large part, irritating micro-management of pops, stock and finance. Still, nothing to do this weekend so the demo looks tempting. Down the rabbit hole we go...


----------



## Chz (Aug 20, 2010)

Ahh, Paradox. How I want to enjoy their games. Yet, as much as I'm a control freak and like to micromanage things, they always seem to go that one step *too* far. Except for the original Hearts of Iron. But that was _fun_, if utterly unrealistic, so they'll never do that mistake again.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 22, 2010)

It looks like Risk


----------



## camouflage (Aug 31, 2010)

YouSir said:


> Victoria 1 consumed more hours of my life that I'd like to remember, made the likes of Civilization look like passing fads and that's despite the fact that it was, for a large part, irritating micro-management of pops, stock and finance. Still, nothing to do this weekend so the demo looks tempting. Down the rabbit hole we go...



All that's gone now, this game is really polished in terms of day 1 release... and the POPs promote themselves this time. You see Laborers and workers becoming Clerks, Bureaucrats, Capitalists etc if their Consciousness is high enough and they've a bit of money put away.

Oh, and the game world's a closed economy this time, money doesn't magically appear from nowhere. Until patch 1.2 comes out my only complaint is the Anarcho-Liberal rebellions and uprisings, they are a tad too much, but by no means game breaking. I'm playing the Ottomans at the moment and have easily been able to keep the economy running wel enough (well started out Interventionist and have now gone completely Laissez-Fair, keeping taxes at zero on all classes so the Capitalists can save money for projects (rail-roads and factories) and the poor can have enough money to buy the output of our industry... and the Ottomon common market (a number of middle-eastern countries, southern Italy (the Two-Sicilies) and most of the Balkans helps keep prices low too. Russia, the US and the UK are industrial beasts as usual...

Look, it's a hell of a lot of fun if you like grand-strategy.


----------



## Chz (Sep 1, 2010)

I tried it on a friend's machine.

Yeah, the tutorial crashed. Paradox wins again!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks ok, is it out on the Mac?


----------



## camouflage (Sep 2, 2010)

Not on the Mac I'm afraid, not yet anyway. The port will come in time I'm sure.

By the way I said money doesn't magically appear from nowhere anymore... instead it comes from gold mines. I was really hoping that with economic techs you'd get Fractional Reserve Banking turn up to increase the money supply. Not the case it turns out, but there's a strong modding community out there and actually FRB perhaps isn't necessary to model the Victorian world economy afterall. At least not in a manner that adds to the game. Prices of goods rise and fall dictated by a much better modeled supply and demand system than before. Oh and there's a lot more secessionist states for poorly run or war-battered nations to break up into. 

*and now with sweaty-handed evangelist-zeal, I present you the wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_II


----------



## YouSir (Sep 9, 2010)

Devoted a few hours to this yesterday and, as a veteran of the original, I'm still not sure, especially about having to use national focuses to get everything done. Sometimes it works brilliantly, other times it seems to garner negligable results and the biggest problem I've found is in industrialising - even dropping taxes to nothing for capitalists and subsidising everything that gets built the results seem wildly variable, sometimes a dozen projects on the go, sometimes none. End result being that I've struggled behind the other great powers (played as Spain and Two Sicilies so far), a bit more consistancy in industry wouldn't go amiss. Also having to adjust to the new military setup, no more massively fortified borders I guess. Hmh, here's hoping I get properly hooked soon.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 25, 2010)

YouSir said:


> Devoted a few hours to this yesterday and, as a veteran of the original, I'm still not sure, especially about having to use national focuses to get everything done. Sometimes it works brilliantly, other times it seems to garner negligable results and the biggest problem I've found is in industrialising - even dropping taxes to nothing for capitalists and subsidising everything that gets built the results seem wildly variable, sometimes a dozen projects on the go, sometimes none. End result being that I've struggled behind the other great powers (played as Spain and Two Sicilies so far), a bit more consistancy in industry wouldn't go amiss. Also having to adjust to the new military setup, no more massively fortified borders I guess. Hmh, here's hoping I get properly hooked soon.


 
Haven't re-visited this thread for awhile, how are you finding it YouSir? Patch 1.2 is out next week.

Some changes...



> * Politics
> - Conservatives now properly allow social reforms at scaled militancy.
> - Fixed a consistency with militancy to support reform calculation.
> - There is now less of a militancy decrease when enacting a reform.
> ...


----------

